# What are you gona do PL (song)



## EATIII (Oct 11, 2006)

Here is a Great song that was sent to me,It is F'n Aussem!
WARNING/WARNING/WARNING/WARNING/WARNING/WARNING
Donot play loud at work or by someone that is easily offended.
http://mailafriend.guide.real.com/index.html?link=http://www.armyranger.com/media/RI_Theme_Song.wma


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 11, 2006)

lol... where did this come from?


God that sounds like me when I had my PL position lol


----------



## EATIII (Oct 11, 2006)

From my understanding Their is a whole CD w/stuff like this.Cant find it anywhere,Made by some Rangers at Benning I think?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 11, 2006)

Dude's voice sounds familiar


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Oct 11, 2006)

Good Lord that's funnier than hell.


----------



## EATIII (Oct 11, 2006)

It is so spot on,Ive got to find that cd.

The Horror of the Memories it brings back,But now It's F'n Great!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 11, 2006)

the link comes from ar.com :

http://armyranger.com/media/RI_Theme_Song.wma


----------



## EATIII (Oct 11, 2006)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> the link comes from ar.com :
> 
> http://armyranger.com/media/RI_Theme_Song.wma



I Read the thread,I guess it was made by some Guys that just Finished the "Q",they are trying to track it down also(the cd)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 11, 2006)

its now my myspace song lol


----------



## EATIII (Oct 11, 2006)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> its now my myspace song lol



So you are on My Space,Am I the only one around here who isint?

I think that was (the song)a good chioce.


----------



## CopenhagenDetox (Oct 11, 2006)

LMAO. That is hilarious!  I almost had a freakn' flashback to a certain cold & rainy day along the TVD.


----------



## Bangalore (Oct 11, 2006)

CopenhagenDetox said:


> LMAO. That is hilarious!  I almost had a freakn' flashback to a certain cold & rainy day along the TVD.



You should be having flashbacks of one cold night in the swamps.


----------



## CopenhagenDetox (Oct 12, 2006)

I wouldn't happen to owe you one pair of dry BDU's from that cold night in the swamps would I, Bangalore?


----------



## msteen1 (Oct 12, 2006)

So that is what one gets to look forward to at Ranger School. Great!!:doh:


----------



## EATIII (Oct 12, 2006)

CopenhagenDetox said:


> I wouldn't happen to owe you one pair of dry BDU's from that cold night in the swamps would I, Bangalore?



I believe there is a Ranger school story here.


----------



## CopenhagenDetox (Oct 12, 2006)

EATIII said:


> I believe there is a Ranger school story here.





EAT,

let's just say that I would have been a cold weather casualty in Florida had Bang not saved my ass one cold night in the swamps. Our patrol had spent many many hours in chest high water on movement that was slightly misoriented to say the least. About 5 minutes into the patrol I decide to take an unscheduled dive into the chilly water with the 60...lol It was all freakn' blur after that. Bang (like a true Ranger buddy in every sense of the word) gave me his last set of dry BDU's when we finally hit dry land. Those BDU's and the human heat tab that my squad provided for me that night enabled me to drive on and eventually get DHG for my class.


----------



## EATIII (Oct 12, 2006)

CopenhagenDetox said:


> EAT,
> 
> let's just say that I would have been a cold weather casualty in Florida had Bang not saved my ass one cold night in the swamps. Our patrol had spent many many hours in chest high water on movement that was slightly misoriented to say the least. About 5 minutes into the patrol I decide to take an unscheduled dive into the chilly water with the 60...lol It was all freakn' blur after that. Bang (like a true Ranger buddy in every sense of the word) gave me his last set of dry BDU's when we finally hit dry land. Those BDU's and the human heat tab that my squad provided for me that night enabled me to drive on and eventually get DHG for my class.



Oh I Know what you mean,just thuoght their might be some Intresting twists.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 12, 2006)

It's even funnier playing on the home sound system...lol


----------



## Bangalore (Oct 12, 2006)

CopenhagenDetox said:


> Bang (like a true Ranger buddy in every sense of the word) gave me his last set of dry BDU's when we finally hit dry land.



That would be me!


----------



## Bangalore (Oct 12, 2006)

*Whatcha gonna do, PL?*



CopenhagenDetox said:


> Those BDU's and the human heat tab that my squad provided for me that night enabled me to drive on and eventually get DHG for my class.



It should also be pointed out that if Detox didn't help me out on my patrol, I probably would have done the "duffle-bag drag" out of Ranger School. Thanks, Ranger Buddy.

BTW, wasn't it great to go eat at Ryan's Steakhouse with your family the day before grad? And this was after we ate Pizza [at the PX], Icecream [at the PX], Subway [meatball sub], Denny's [Belgium waffles] and a few others.


----------



## Bangalore (Oct 12, 2006)

CopenhagenDetox said:


> LMAO. That is hilarious!  I almost had a freakn' flashback to a certain cold & rainy day along the TVD.



Oh, I remember that night too.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 12, 2006)

We dont care to hear about your gay precious moments


----------



## jordan (Oct 12, 2006)

its not gay if you dont push back..... or just keep it on the cheek


----------



## Looon (Oct 12, 2006)

jordan said:


> its not gay if you dont push back..... or just keep it on the cheek


:eek: :doh: LMAO:bleh:


----------



## William Hazen (Oct 13, 2006)

jordan said:


> its not gay if you dont push back..... or just keep it on the cheek



Let me guess Winter Ranger cold and rainy on the TVD while a freezing in the ORP shares his woobie with his Ranger Buddy (cue theme song to Brokeback Mountain here) only to discover he too is from 3rd Batt.:eek: 

William Hazen


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 13, 2006)

Look dude, we all know 3rd Batt was created because 1st and 2nd were too gay and have been combat ineffective since they have been robbing banks ont heir free time and shit.  ;)


----------



## William Hazen (Oct 13, 2006)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Look dude, we all know 3rd Batt was created because 1st and 2nd were too gay and have been combat ineffective since they have been robbing banks ont heir free time and shit.  ;)



Not the first time back in my day There were a couple 2nd Batt Newbs who were robbing banks in the Tacoma Area. Cops came right to the barracks. Why...

Ranger Haircuts...

Wearing Gasmasks and using 45's...

Using IMT and movement to contact in the banks and outside in the parking lots...

The Kicker... they replied to each other by shouting HOAAH!:doh: 

John Law knew right were to go. LOL.

William Hazen


----------



## jordan (Oct 13, 2006)

hahaha Boon... dont forget gunfights on seattle streets with gangbangers.. fuckin hoodlums.

 i dont admit or deny ever spooning with another man before... but when its cold and wet out we all know, possibly of course never saying it actually happen but maybe, we have looked at our buddy(ies) and thought 'hmmm... im cold...its fuckin cold out here...and he looks warm..' 4 dudes...... 2 woobies..... "i'll have the woobie burrito please.. hold off on the homoness"


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 13, 2006)

kinda like jujitsu right?

http://jujitsugay.ytmnd.com/ 


lol


----------



## jordan (Oct 13, 2006)

uh......no that just looks queer.


----------



## William Hazen (Oct 13, 2006)

jordan said:


> hahaha Boon... dont forget gunfights on seattle streets with gangbangers.. fuckin hoodlums.
> 
> i dont admit or deny ever spooning with another man before... but when its cold and wet out we all know, possibly of course never saying it actually happen but maybe, we have looked at our buddy(ies) and thought 'hmmm... im cold...its fuckin cold out here...and he looks warm..' 4 dudes...... 2 woobies..... "i'll have the woobie burrito please.. hold off on the homoness"



That happened in the early 90's. While I was in We fooking were a law onto ourselves... America's Gangsters. No other SOF unit within a Thousand Miles and since in was post Vietnam every Vietnam Ranger Warrior who hated legland and the eighty douchebag was in either 1st or 2nd Batt. We raised HELL where ever we went and no one fucked with us The Senior NCO's were Gods and as long as you followed the Creed to the letter no one could fuck with you. I have a ton of stories from those days and let me tell you it is far different that it is today. That being said as we speak the next Ranger Legends are being born and as I grow old I will smile knowing that the Ranger Tradition will carry on in all 3 Batts and The Regiment. :)

William Hazen


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 13, 2006)

William Hazen said:


> the Ranger Tradition will carry on in all 3 Batts and The Regiment. :)
> 
> William Hazen


 

Didnt you hear? 1st and 2nd batt got disbanded for violating Abram's charter


----------



## jordan (Oct 13, 2006)

i heard the entire 75th was being disbanded and Rangers filling other units throughout the Army.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 13, 2006)

I think that was the original intention lol, im glad that shit never happened


----------



## jordan (Oct 13, 2006)

oh im talking recently... within 6months.. something about being loose cannons and hoodlums.. i dunno...haha


----------



## William Hazen (Oct 13, 2006)

jordan said:


> oh im talking recently... within 6months.. something about being loose cannons and hoodlums.. i dunno...haha



Even the 10% have their traditions to carry on. LOL

William Hazen


----------



## jordan (Oct 13, 2006)

haha. learn from the best.


----------



## Bangalore (Oct 13, 2006)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> We dont care to hear about your gay precious moments



Actually, it was several 3rd Turds who quit that night. Speaking of gay moments, those fuckers were giving each other a hot dog trying to stay warm. What do you expect? They were from BCo! Now we know the rest of the story.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 13, 2006)

I would need proof.   I cannot take you desecrating a sacred unit like that :cool:


----------



## Bangalore (Oct 13, 2006)

You want more proof... The name of the mountain they were on was called Brokeback, biyatch!


----------



## jordan (Oct 13, 2006)

haha...boooo-ya. you got served!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 13, 2006)

was there a bank on that mountain?  We would then know who would be visiting that mountain...money and boys...


----------



## jordan (Oct 13, 2006)

hahaha.......um..... i dont beleive there was.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 13, 2006)

So youve been there...


----------



## jordan (Oct 13, 2006)

thats it...i fuckin hate you.


----------



## pardus (Oct 13, 2006)

jordan said:


> oh im talking recently... within 6months.. something about being loose cannons and hoodlums.. i dunno...haha



Never happen...


----------



## jordan (Oct 14, 2006)

um....yea... i know... thats been an ongoing joke with us for quite some time...


----------



## pardus (Oct 14, 2006)

Ah...


----------



## pegasus (Nov 24, 2006)

I have been monitoring armyranger.com and there is a CD.

Last post on Nov 15 says a download site will be set up on myspace. :)


----------



## PurduePara203 (Nov 25, 2006)

Great song, I can remember that exact chain of events playing out several times.  Thank God I never had to be PL!


----------



## 18C4V (Nov 25, 2006)

I got the cd, it's funny as hell. My team sgt and I were laughing our ass off at the EIB song. Sorry I have no idea how to post it.


----------



## pegasus (Nov 25, 2006)

You could email it to me and I could post it on my domain.


----------



## EATIII (Dec 4, 2006)

any new info on the CD,has it been posted yet,or where can it be purchased.


----------



## gryfen (Dec 4, 2006)

> So you are on My Space,Am I the only one around here who isint?


In a word, yes.

gimmie a buzz.


----------



## EATIII (Dec 15, 2006)

Here is the link for the Rest of the songs

http://www.soundsofswc.com/soundsofswc.html


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 15, 2006)

18C4V said:


> I got the cd, it's funny as hell. My team sgt and I were laughing our ass off at the EIB song. Sorry I have no idea how to post it.


 

That was pretty funny lol.


I was trying to figure out if the track was messed up for the ambush song.... sure enough there was an ambush lol


----------



## Typhoon (Dec 15, 2006)

Hilarious. I am laughing my ass off here...


----------



## Dumb Grunt (Feb 7, 2007)

Absolutely fantastic!  The EIB song is dead on...Ah, creative genius for a niche market!

I remember many times being miserable and thinking how much I would love to make a heavy metal thrash song called "Two More Klicks (the great lie)" and it motivated me forward...the PL song has more than scratched that itch and made me laugh.

I wonder if anyone has recorded any of the old 5-ton songs?


-STS


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jan 22, 2008)

Man, the CD is the shit.  I heard the PL song but didn't know there was a CD!

Safety briefs were funny but this had to top any of the saftey briefs I had.


----------



## Sigi (Jan 22, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Dude's voice sounds familiar



Sounds like Thomas Hayden Church.


----------



## Typhoon (Jan 23, 2008)

> Man, the CD is the shit.


Exactly where can the CD be ordered from?


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jan 23, 2008)

Typhoon said:


> Exactly where can the CD be ordered from?



Sorry, I should have re-worded that comment.  They have a website that has the songs and you can download directly from it and make your own CD.



EATIII said:


> Here is the link for the Rest of the songs
> http://www.soundsofswc.com/soundsofswc.html


----------

